# Just Another Shrimp Tank



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

very cool, got anymore info on the light i would love to retrofit a t-5 with led's like that


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

bigboij said:


> very cool, got anymore info on the light i would love to retrofit a t-5 with led's like that


i bought them at the local hardware store. not bad for the plants. my frogbits grew like crazy and my us fissiden is growing well too.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm jealous! Those shrimp are really pretty!


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

hee hee, these grades are actually quite common in Singapore as there's alot of home breeders around.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

wow that looks like a perfect setup! how long did it take you to align all the ceramic pieces in your filter lol!!!


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

The pre-filter around 1 hour. As for my ehiem 2026. i just dump all 3 litres of bio home and bio home-plus in. added some Dymax Lava rocks in too


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

btw whats with the crazy protection bars on your window? what floor are you on ?


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

avandss, we live in high rise buildings in Singapore because we are lack of land.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

I want to visit Singapore so badly. You have all the good stuff there lol. Here in Canada it's like the exact opposite, we have nothing I'm lucky to have even found some crs/CBS lol


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I am definitely going to steal your idea and use ceramic rings to elevate the ugf panel the next time I start a shrimp tank. You figured out some really clever ways to modify standard equipment.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

avandss said:


> I want to visit Singapore so badly. You have all the good stuff there lol. Here in Canada it's like the exact opposite, we have nothing I'm lucky to have even found some crs/CBS lol


yapz, we are quite lucky to have a lot of stuffs in Singapore.



snausage said:


> I am definitely going to steal your idea and use ceramic rings to elevate the ugf panel the next time I start a shrimp tank. You figured out some really clever ways to modify standard equipment.


haha, just go ahead. what i did and post here is meant for sharing.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

Whats that big thing beside your eheim filter? It has 3 buttons with the grill in the front


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

avandss said:


> Whats that big thing beside your eheim filter? It has 3 buttons with the grill in the front



I believe that is the chiller. Dont quote me on that though lol.


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

i like ur cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

avandss said:


> Whats that big thing beside your eheim filter? It has 3 buttons with the grill in the front


That is a chiller. we need to maintain the temperature at around 24-25 degree C. Singapore is a tropical island where temperature is usually around 28-31 degree C.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

decoman said:


> i like ur cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hee hee, thanks. She has been in my house for around 11 years.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

found a new bellied mama when i reach home ( 3rd bellied since introducing them into the tank.)










1st mama give birth to a few shrimplets ( can see 1 hino and 2-3 A-S grades )

2nd bellied mama is 2 weeks into pregnancy.










Some of the young females have saddles formed liao. should have around 2-3 bellied on the next dance. 










supper time










counting eggs










back view










guess what is this?



thanks for viewing


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

-shrimps photo from Samsung Galaxy Tab, 07032011-























































thanks for viewing


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

possible flower head.










very heavily bellied mama










1st batch shrimplets










is there anything wrong with the soil? anaerobic BB building up?










as requested for FTS, taken last night.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

more photos










best pc of crown in my tank with white legs.










super bellied mama. 2 more weeks!!!!










this sexy girl is around 2 cm big, molting soon and if you see clearly, there's saddle on her back










face off~ , whose's belly bigger?


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

reached home see this....










old mama, almost 2 cm :<










32 eggs :<










dun want to use this. :<










hope they will be hatched :<

haiz.... now left with 5 mama. i actually test water parameter last night, no problem at all. so this might be an isolated death.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

supper photo to share


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

eviltrain said:


> guess what is this?


dragonfly larva? or other insect larva


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

SuperWen said:


> dragonfly larva? or other insect larva


this are those tiny bugs you will see darting around in the tank.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a copepod roud:


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

-shrimps photo from Samsung Galaxy Tab, 07032011-























































thanks for viewing


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

possible flower head.










very heavily bellied mama










1st batch shrimplets










is there anything wrong with the soil? anaerobic BB building up?










as requested for FTS, taken last night.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

reached home see this....










old mama, almost 2 cm :<










32 eggs :<










don't want to use this. :<










hope they will be hatched :<

haiz.... now left with 5 mama. i actually test water parameter last night, no problem at all. so this might be an isolated death. haiz.... 

for those who are interested in my artificial hatchery here's the photo










the wire is actually stainless steel wire from " selley "

the strainer is those stainless steel tea strainer.

just bend the wire in place, when both ends meets, heat shrink them in place with wire heat shrink.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

Left only 11 eggs. I will post the photo tonight using my usb microscope.










above image is taken last time when i artifically hatch the eggs of another mama shrimp which died.

*Body is actually the tail


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

-mini photos update-










i added a jet canister with 4 trays of 3 litres Power House slightly acidic media as a dummy and took out the PM media ( in the prefilter ) over span of few days.










good news, 6/31 eggs which i artifically hatch success to become shrimplets. hope they will grow up well for me.










blurry lunch photo on Sunday.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

~more photos~










latest bellied mama



















-thanks for viewing-


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

-photos-























































-thanks for viewing blur photos-


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

What is your ph originally and after the set up?


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

the original ph as in the tap water? its pH 7.2

my pH remains constant at 6 all this 3 months.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats on the artificial hatching!:bounce:
I love your set up. All the benefits of the UGF without the soil breakdown....uggg...you make me want to redo or build a new shrimp tank.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow nice job artificially hatching the shrimp eggs! 

I love your setup. Especially the mosura line up! Very nice!


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Congrats on the artificial hatching!:bounce:
> I love your set up. All the benefits of the UGF without the soil breakdown....uggg...you make me want to redo or build a new shrimp tank.


hee hee, don't think, just do it. 



Senior Shrimpo said:


> Wow nice job artificially hatching the shrimp eggs!
> 
> I love your setup. Especially the mosura line up! Very nice!


thanks alot.i had spent quite a fortune in the mosura products


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you use CO2 in this tank? Are you also pumping in O2?


----------



## Beijing08 (Oct 13, 2010)

very very nice setup Eveiltrain!

Saw this thread on Arofanatics.

I'm still amazed at the care you give to your shrimp. One day you need to show me how to link all those shrimp tanks into one unified system. roud:


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Do you use CO2 in this tank? Are you also pumping in O2?


no CO2 in at the moment, just air stone in the tank. 



Beijing08 said:


> very very nice setup Eviltrain!
> 
> Saw this thread on Arofanatics.
> 
> I'm still amazed at the care you give to your shrimp. One day you need to show me how to link all those shrimp tanks into one unified system. roud:


hee hee, thanks for the support too. yah, im going to DIY a water bridge to link another identical size tank to this current tank. just stay tune


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

-blur blur photos to share-




























-thanks for viewing-


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

-photos-










thick red thick white normal CRS.










normal CRS just molted, notice his molted shell behind.










still flapping its swimmlets after 10 mins










thick red thick white normal CRS.










1 week old hino and 3 mths old hino










sneak preview of next DIY.

-thanks for viewing-


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

my benibanchi "PRL" shrimplet!










underside of the 1 day old Benibanchi "PRL" shrimplet

wait for few more days then i try to take their photo again.










my fav shrimplet now 5mm nia, thick colours

thanks for viewing


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrt. PRL must be nice. How many shrimlet do you get this batch?


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

zxc said:


> Congrt. PRL must be nice. How many shrimplet do you get this batch?


so far i only see 2 survivors till today out of less than 15 eggs.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

new recruits



















dun forget my CRS





































beni 2 day old shrimplet



















thanks for viewing blur photos.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

look at those sexy king kongs!


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

hee hee, thanks. hope u can own them soon


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

Due to some problem with my online photo album site, all the photos might not be viewable after 31 May 2011. sorry for all inconvenience caused.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Too many hits on that photo album?


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

Just Another Shrimp Tank (Beta)










lazy man way for fixing soil partition










laying out the oceanfree undergravel panels in place.










holes are cut out from the soil mesh from Daiso and the OceanFree under gravel panels.










fits perfectly~










3 outlets for undergravel, 1 litre of Ehiem Subtract Pro in place.
a thin layer of black quartz sand on top of the Ehiem Subtract Pro.










filling up~










almost done .

there will be 60x20x4 (4.8litres) of ADA II soil and 60x20x1 (1.2 litres) of ADA II powder in the front.

at the back will be 60x10x1 ( under gravel panel ) 60x10x3 (1 litre ehiem subtract pro ) 60x10x1 ( black quartz sand )


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

some shrimps photos














































-thanks for viewing-


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

-how i fill the holes of the partition with super fine stainless steel mesh.-










victim - water purifier purchased at hardware shop ( there's 3-4 SS mesh in 1 water purifier )










The hole size is about 1 dollar gold coin size, the mesh is about 50cent coin size. i lay the acrylic partition flat on the floor and press the SS mesh thru it. After this i push the SS mesh out.










then i use this glue to go round the inside of the hole very carefully with paint brush very thinly in order not to mess the outside.

after this i lay the acrylic flat on the floor again to press the molded SS mesh into the hole again and let it air dry.










6/8 done ( because i never get enough water purifier )

-How i use air tube to hold the partition in place-










i used the soft type of air tube, cut to desired length ( my case is 28cm ) and slit one side from end to end.

slot the acrylic into the air tube ( if you wants, you can glue it with plastic glue )










almost end product~

-thanks for viewing-


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

This is another beautiful build my friend. Just like the first one but improved. Now you can keep more varieties in one tank. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

great job, thanks .


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> This is another beautiful build my friend. Just like the first one but improved. Now you can keep more varieties in one tank. Keep the updates coming.





zxc said:


> great job, thanks .


hee hee, thanks for the comments


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

-updates-










i have file a groove on the acrylic partition at the 10cm mark from the back 1.5x0.5cm to slot my acrylic partition on to the glass soil partition and the rest of the acrylic partition will be in the soil.










the centre of the photo is where the acrylic partition groove meets the glass soil partition.

http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i459/AlanPhang/1304703841358.jpg?t=1304902955

i move my us fissiden tree over to let the 5 hungry yamato shrimps and 5 cherries ( commandos ) to eat.










the pipe is the miniture scale of the water bridge which im going to make. i tried to bend them into inverted U shape but end up fail. haha.

most probably i will just make 3 identical inverted U pipes to cope with the 550-650 LPH flow rate from my ehiem 2026 canister.










FTS + Equipments shot

Video on how the whole system works 

to avoid confusions, the following is the breakdown of what im showing in the video

1-5 sec shows the 1st partition with beni shrimps

6-8 sec shows the area where the bkks is

9-17 sec shows the external breeding tank tempory holding the bkks

18-23 sec shows the T8 led light reflection on the water surface

23-26 sec shows the rain bar outlet

26-30 sec shows clear clear water surface

30-34 sec shows the inlet of the water bridge ( covered with super fine mesh )

35-42 sec shows the water moving from tank B to tank A through the water bridge ( notice the water level difference? )

43-45 sec shows particles flowing out of the water bridge

46-53 sec shows the rest of the CRS in tank A

if still dun understand, feel free to ask me.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice and about what Im planning in the near future. Well the rack I mean not the filter system. Although very nice system.


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

some shrimp photos









































































thanks for viewing


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

trying different setting on my Galaxy Tab









































































-thanks for viewing-


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice pandas man, very sexy. I love the tanks you build!


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Your shrimp look healthy and happy. It's interesting to see how many different ways people go about their aquariums.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You breeding your pandas with snow whites? What happened to the beni babies?


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Nice pandas man, very sexy. I love the tanks you build!


hee hee, thanks for your comments 



narhay said:


> Your shrimp look healthy and happy. It's interesting to see how many different ways people go about their aquariums.


yapz, they are quite happy in the tank. execpt for some old shrimp death not much problem now. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> You breeding your pandas with snow whites? What happened to the beni babies?


haha, yapz with the snow whites. i mix my beni with the crs to improve my CRS'c colour.


----------

